# [SOLVED] Installing 2003 R2 OEM Edition -Invalid Product Key Message



## rwsjbs (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for looking.

I purchased a sealed box of Win 2003 OEM R2 Standard Win32 edition that will not accept the Product Key. I have tried to install this version by:

-Booting from the CD to install
-Using nLite to create a bootable ISO
-Using the non-networked preinstallation with Winnt.sif on a floppy

I know I am using the exact key printed on the label. The key is printed very clearly (with my reading glasses!). I still tried switching out every combination of zero and O, and 8 and B and tried to install.

Each time when the install gets to the Product Key page, it is blank and I enter the Key on the Microsoft Sticker. Then it says the key is invalid.

I have several copies of Win2003 and if I use a key from another package, it accepts it and installs correctly. Also, if I use this same old key in the Winnt.sif (for the non-networked preinstallation), the software installs correctly. 

I purchased the 2 versions at different times and from different vendors. Both keys are from the brown MS OEM boxes and are labeled the exact same way (The image of the box is attached): 

Windows SVR STD 2003 RA WIN32 English
1PK DSP OEI CD 1 - 4 CPU 5 CLT
End Item PN: P73-02441
Barcode 8 82224 25758 9
and all other printing is exactly the same including the Build Date of 11/22/2006

So, it definitely looks like there is an issue with the key on the version I just purchased.

Am I missing something with the OEM install? Can some OEM's only be installed on specifice brands of servers (HP, Dell, etc.) I'm beginning to get concerned that I purchased an illegal copy.

Please let me know any suggestions that you have.

Thanks so much,
Richard Scott


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Installing 2003 R2 OEM Edition -Invalid Product Key Message*

Not legal to sell OEM copies.

OEM is released with specific hardware like Dell/HP/ETC and lives and dies with that piece of hardware. It is not transferable.

OEM means all the MS support is done by the OEM not Microsoft.


----------



## rwsjbs (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Installing 2003 R2 OEM Edition -Invalid Product Key Message*

Thanks for the reply. 

There must be some kind of exception. There are hundreds of copies available on e-bay. They are all shipped with a piece of hardware to comply with MS's licensing requirements. 

I know that if it was not legal, e-bay would shut down these sales.

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2003 R2 OEM Edition -Invalid Product Key Message*

I would call MS to see what options they can provide for you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Installing 2003 R2 OEM Edition -Invalid Product Key Message*

Shipping with hardware as in a server is what OEM is all about. Selling a OEM disk without the hardware is illegal.

And yes there is a huge gray market and folks like you get burned all the time.

What is OEM software and can I buy it legally? :: Online Tech Support Help :: Ask Dave Taylor!®


----------



## rwsjbs (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Installing 2003 R2 OEM Edition -Invalid Product Key Message*

Thanks for all the replies. I talked with the vendor and they have agreed to take the software back.

Have a great weekend.

Richard Scott


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Installing 2003 R2 OEM Edition -Invalid Product Key Message*

Yahoo. That is good news. Best of luck


----------

